# Which are you on more?????



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Which site are U on more?? GoPitbull or facebook?? Just want to see how many times a day are u on Gopitbull and if it exceeds the time your on FB :roll:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I am on here and Game-Dog pretty much all day, FB is blocked at work


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ha ha ha I think I'm on this more than my FB lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm on FB more because of the mobile site. If there was GP mobile, I'd check from work on my lunch.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

I hate FB. It seems like it is all a bunch of lame posts about going and getting coffee. I would much rather hear/learn something new about a bulldog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You should add a poll. I am on both the same amount of time because I have GP open just about 24/7 and FB is the tab next to it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo is funny you ask that, I always have like 2 to 3 tabs open, one being yahoo, one being GP and one being FB almost all day, I spend most of my time checking back and forth between FB adn GP but I play a game on FB, I am totally addicted too. hahah I need an intervention


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 3 tabs open all day..GP (my home page) FB, and Wajas.... I do my things come check my computer, go back to real life, come back and check everyone lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well GP wins because FB is blocked at work, but when i'm on home internet i norm have both tabs open lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a bunch of tabs always open. About 7. Email, wajas, aywas, facebook, GP, Gaff, and craigslist free stuff. I don't need gaff open cause they are only active a little bit.

I go through all of them multiple times. Facebook I play lots of games so I think I'm on there more then I am on GP. I also google search things if I am really bored or I feel like reading up on a particular topic. I'm thinking of entering lots and lots of pedigrees on pedigree database so if I do that I will be spending most of my time there.

So I am everywhere. Like a ninja! lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What is wajas???


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I've always got both tabs open


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

wajas is a game site Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game I am user 155271 We had a thread about it on here a while ago now.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> wajas is a game site Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game I am user 155271 We had a thread about it on here a while ago now.


i've got an account on there...i think you told me about it lol


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I take days off of each, but facebook probably more for me. Great checking up on old friends that you haven't seen since grade school Anyone wants to be my facebook friend, cuz I know you all have a bunch more pitty photos on there as I do. I'm 
Rob Pajewski, there ain't another one you could confuse me with


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I check both in the morning before work, then after work... although I do spend more time on facebook, because like Lindsey I have it on my mobile..lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

interesting lol


----------

